# Cyrus, and his adoption story



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi guys, this is my cat Cyrus. The shelter put an article of him on the local newspaper.









Cyrus finds the one thing he really needs -- a forever home TCPalm.com (User story from andreagnicholson#515986)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Aww what a great story. I hope others who read it will be inspired tto adopt a "special" cat. Maybe theyd consider a senior, black cat, FeLv cat, or any cat thats a hard sell. Kenny you are wonderful for your big heart! Im sure good things will come out of this news story.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW Kenny! What a great story! We are kindred spirits as I adopt the old throw aways myself!! I'm sad that they felt they needed to keep Cyrus hidden away though. I only found Winnie - a 15 year old Maine ****, by going to PetSmart. I certainly was not looking for another cat at the time and would not have found her had I not gone there. At 15 Animal Conrol would have euthanized her as soon as they needed room because she had been at the city shelter for over 2 months! PetSmart here is often a last ditch effort to get these cats adopted! I hope you can convince your shelter to put these guys in PetSmart because it's people like you and me that will go there and open our hearts to the unloved. Kudos to you for your good deed to a kitty in need!! 
p.s., I almost adopted a blind cat, but someone beat me to it! =D


----------



## mioGatto (Dec 23, 2012)

Well done you!!! He is a beautiful cat. We should all give thanks for second chances. Thanks for sharing your story. You made my day!


----------



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

He was not hidden. He had to be put by himself for a few months until his eye healed. Dogs and cats forever is a no kill shelter. 

He is a great cat, my new best friend.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

xxKennyDxx said:


> He was not hidden. He had to be put by himself for a few months until his eye healed. Dogs and cats forever is a no kill shelter.
> 
> He is a great cat, my new best friend.


That's good news!! I'm very happy for you. I think for my next cat I will purposefully look for special needs like this....as well as old.


----------

